# New (rescue) Horses



## BritishReiner (Feb 12, 2010)

The paint has a nice looking head, If you can track down the papers the name should really be something to do with them like mine: Day Dream Sagiran X King David Yazi = Dream Girl Sagiran. Just a suggestion  If not how about Louis Vitton (because of the brown) "Louis" for short?


----------



## BritishReiner (Feb 12, 2010)

For the mare how about:

"Sheza a modern choice"

Good luck


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I was thinking Sheza a Modern Choice too! Or just Modern Choice. She sure looks buckskin to me, but I am no color guru. 

You will have your hands full for sure. Lots of groceries needed on the last 3. If you need help/advice, you might talk to Lisa from Frog Pond Drafts in Ohio-she may be able to help you put the pounds on the Belgian Cross (he looks it to me too.) She is great, and very knowledgeable and talented. 

I also llike Louis Vuitton, for the paint, if you can't find his papers.....Prada is another possible, but may be to girly. Not being much of a designer person, my knowledge pool is pretty limited. 

Good luck!


----------



## BritishReiner (Feb 12, 2010)

Great minds think alike :wink:


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

franknbeans:
Thanks for the info about Frog Pond Farm... I'll definitely look into that!


I like both names you all came up with.... I think I'll use that one for the mare, but maybe Miss Modern Choice? I like the name Louis Vuitton too.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

They're going to be gorgeous once they put on some groceries! I wouldn't have the stallion and mare together (maybe it was just temporary?) because they will still breed in bad conditions. Also, the mare (who I think, BTW, is gorgeous! ) is a buckskin. Buckskins don't have dorsal stripes, those are duns :]
Best of luck!


----------



## BritishReiner (Feb 12, 2010)

Keep us posted on their health and happiness 

Good lluckkkk


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Frog pond is also on Facebook, and sometimes Lisa will post horses for adoptions elsewhere if it comes to a point where you ca't keep all of them. I am pretty sure she is full-I know she has 2 more coming from last wed. auction in NJ. But, she is a fount of info. As I said-good luck and thanks for doing the right thing for these horses.


----------



## dally (Jun 1, 2010)

ahah, im no expert in fashion names either !

so, you ended up taking all of them? that is so nice of you. are you planning on keeping them all?
the belgian cross is gorgeous and the mare is def' buckskin. didnt know they needed the dorsal stripe though to be truely called buckskin?
anyway, i ll have to think about names


----------



## BritishReiner (Feb 12, 2010)

franknbeans said:


> As I said-good luck and thanks for doing the right thing for these horses.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Agreed, thanks​


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for everyone's support! Yeah... the stud and mare have been together for the past year and it's surprising to me that she hasn't become pregnant. Or maybe she has, but she aborted the foal.

They're seperated now of course. 

Right now the plan is to just get them into good condition and then I'll think about what I want to do with them. I want to definitely keep the paint stud, and I know a family that may want the buckskin when I get her trained. As for the draft thing (lol) I'll get him into training once he has gained weight and see how I like him.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Draft crosses are the best huggers in the whole world!  I just love mine. Best horse I have ever had, and the easiest to keep. They are like big lap dogs, or teddy bears........


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

franknbeans said:


> Draft crosses are the best huggers in the whole world!  I just love mine. Best horse I have ever had, and the easiest to keep. They are like big lap dogs, or teddy bears........


He's a sweet guy but he sure is bossy


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Be very careful feeding the Belgian cross. Drafts need feed as sugar free as possible- no molasses for sure. If you can, get him to gain on just super good grass and pasture, good quality hay. When I get starved horses in, they go onto pure alfalfa hay until they are just about up to weight, then they are on grass/alfalfa blend. They are thin but not dead thin, they should recover well.

Were they in a dirt area? If so, you might do well to run a course of Sand clear through them, horses in thin shape will eat dirt in order to fill their bellies, which can cause colic. 

A Safeguard power pack deworming would be a good bet.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

draftrider said:


> Be very careful feeding the Belgian cross. Drafts need feed as sugar free as possible- no molasses for sure. If you can, get him to gain on just super good grass and pasture, good quality hay. When I get starved horses in, they go onto pure alfalfa hay until they are just about up to weight, then they are on grass/alfalfa blend. They are thin but not dead thin, they should recover well.
> 
> Were they in a dirt area? If so, you might do well to run a course of Sand clear through them, horses in thin shape will eat dirt in order to fill their bellies, which can cause colic.
> 
> A Safeguard power pack deworming would be a good bet.


I think the feed I have has molasses in it, I'll have to go to the feedstore tomorrow and feed him seperately. The grass in the pasture is really good this year, I'll see if I can find some alfalfa.

You recommend the power pack? I did research on that earlier and was thinking about getting it.


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Even a good senior feed that is complete and has low sugars would be good. Molasses is a big no-no for drafts- a high fiber, high fat diet is needed for them. Do a bit of research on EPSM and you'll see that the high sugar diets really are not good for drafts, who are very prone to EPSM. 

I do like the power pack- it clears stubborn worms, and I do one with each rescue I get in.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

draftrider said:


> Even a good senior feed that is complete and has low sugars would be good. Molasses is a big no-no for drafts- a high fiber, high fat diet is needed for them. Do a bit of research on EPSM and you'll see that the high sugar diets really are not good for drafts, who are very prone to EPSM.
> 
> I do like the power pack- it clears stubborn worms, and I do one with each rescue I get in.


I looked up EPSM and the nutrition of drafts... I read something about Corn oil and soaked beet pulp helping drafts gain weight. Have you ever used either? I happen to have both in the barn so I thought I might give it a go. In addition to the complete feed, of course.


----------



## dally (Jun 1, 2010)

draftrider said:


> Even a good senior feed that is complete and has low sugars would be good. Molasses is a big no-no for drafts- a high fiber, high fat diet is needed for them. Do a bit of research on EPSM and you'll see that the high sugar diets really are not good for drafts, who are very prone to EPSM.
> 
> I do like the power pack- it clears stubborn worms, and I do one with each rescue I get in.


 
sorry if it seems stupid, im trying to familirize with english horse vocab'
what is molasses?


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

dally said:


> sorry if it seems stupid, im trying to familirize with english horse vocab'
> what is molasses?


 
Look here for more info:
Molasses - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Eliz said:


> Thanks for everyone's support! Yeah... the stud and mare have been together for the past year and it's surprising to me that she hasn't become pregnant. Or maybe she has, but she aborted the foal.
> 
> *They're seperated now of course. *
> 
> Right now the plan is to just get them into good condition and then I'll think about what I want to do with them. *I want to definitely keep the paint stud*, and I know a family that may want the buckskin when I get her trained. As for the draft thing (lol) I'll get him into training once he has gained weight and see how I like him.


I figured! :wink:

He looks like he'll be an awesome horse! What do you plan to do with him and are you keeping him a stud? Good luck with them all!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

AnnaLover said:


> I figured! :wink:
> 
> He looks like he'll be an awesome horse! What do you plan to do with him and are you keeping him a stud? Good luck with them all!


I'm getting him gelded; he's a pretty nice little horse (especially for a free one! Lol.) but he's not stud quality. Plus, I don't want to deal with a stallion 

Im hoping he'll grow taller or at least longer so I can get him into western pleasure. If not, I may try some non pro reining and barrel racing since he's so short-backed.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Good deal  He will be an awesome western horse and it looks like he could go any direction i.e barrels, poles, cow work, etc.


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

dally said:


> sorry if it seems stupid, im trying to familirize with english horse vocab'
> what is molasses?


Molasses- treacle?


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh, dang I thought they meant what it means not what it is in another language  Oops.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

How would we know? The post was in english and they are from 'jersey! I know.....I ***......U......ME(D). Silly me. ( and I thought it meant english riding....I was trying to make the connection....uh......duh??????) Perhaps the one glass of wine........lol


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Wow - poor horses. I look forward to seeing their progress!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

franknbeans said:


> How would we know? The post was in english and they are from 'jersey! I know.....I ***......U......ME(D). Silly me. ( and I thought it meant english riding....I was trying to make the connection....uh......duh??????) Perhaps the one glass of wine........lol


 
Haha you know what assuming does to 'u' and 'me'. 
No typing under the influence.

*Cat:* 
Yeah, thanks. It's a sad situation, really. Or was I suppose.


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm just glad that they are going to be ok!!!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

They all look super cute...love the belgian...my last horse before I quit riding was a Bel X TB and she was awesome. 

The paint gelding is a real cutie, love his markings! 

The buckskin is adorable...love her blaze! What a sweet face!

And what a bargain! Some good looking horses that just need groceries...and a farrier. Good luck with them all! Glad they found a nice home!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

^^
Thanks! I think they have some potential to be pretty nice horses with a little work & attention. The farrier is coming out tuesday and we're getting prices on vets at the moment. I tried working with the colt but he was more interested in the neighbor's mare. Ha.


----------

